# Zna 30 At Fasttech



## kimbo (23/8/14)

http://www.fasttech.com/products/1/10009402/1831500-zna-30-style-variable-wattage-apv-mod

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee (23/8/14)

Wait for the next version, 1st clones usually have issues. Would be nice to see something like this in 18650, maybe with a bit of brass in the mix

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

